
Don't Build Integrations - hackerews
https://www.integrationsjs.com
======
orliesaurus
Awesome - nice to see it coming out of beta as a fully fledged product of its
own! I feel like the widget-era is doing a come back as people realised that
APIs are cool but only work for developers...and that's super exciting to see,
reminds me of my geocities days where everyone could build a web presence and
then extend it with all kind of fun widgets ( my favorite was an mp3 player
widget)

~~~
hackerews
your geocities days :)

~~~
orliesaurus
Haha yeah! others before me, and after, I am sure will remember what I am
talking about

